# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Hoe groot is de kans dat ik zwanger ben?

## Stephania

Hoi 

Ik heb ook een vraagje. De dokter heeft laatst bloed laten prikken om te controleren of mijn schildklieren goed werken en of ik ijzertekort heb. Kan hij ook in die uistlagen zien of ik zwanger ben? 

Steph

----------


## Stephania

Niemand?

----------


## Stephania

Hoi allemaal,

Ik denk dat de volgende onderwerp al vaker ter sprake is gekomen, maar toch wil ik even mijn verhaal kwijt. 

Ik heb op 31 januari gevreeen met mijn vriend. We hebben geen sex gehad. Alleen lag hij heeel even misschien 1 minuut ofzo boven mij met zijn penis in mijn vagina, maar neit helemaal bijna niet eigenlijk. Echt alleen het topje, maar na een minuut was ie al weer weg. Ook heeft ie mij gevingerd, weet alleen niet of hij sperma ofzo op zijn vingers had. Daarna zijn we gaan douchen en hebben we bij elkaar gelegen met onze ondergoed aaan.

Op 04 februari en 04 april ben ik ongesteld geworden. Het was gewoon als normaal, niet minder heftig. Ook duurde het even lang als altijd. Ook heb ik een zwangerschapstest gedaan, wat negatief bleek. Alleen lees ik op andere sites dat er mensen zo ook zwanger zijn geraakt, weet alleen niet of ik daarin moet geloven :Frown: . ik moe tvolgende week weer ongesteld worden ben alleen bang dat ik he tniet wordt. Ik stresss me er heel erg om. Ik heb verder geen sexuele contact gehad met mijn vriend. 

Toch zit ik met de vraag of ik zwanger ben. Omdat ik de laatste tijd een beetje moe en duizelig ben. Ook heb ik een dikkere maag/buik gekregen en een moeilijke stoelgang. Ik moet ook veel boeren.

Hoe groot is de kans dat ik zwanger ben???.....Of maak ik mezelf gewoon gek??....Is het wel mogelik dat ik in deze situatie zwanger kan zijn??. Ik ben de laatste tijd veel bezig met mijn lichaam en de sypmtonen lijken net of ik zwanger :Frown: . Komt dit doordat ik er zoveel mee bezig ben..


Graag zou ik hier antwoord op willen, want zit er echt mee :Frown: ...


Alvast bedankt

Steph

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Stephanie,

Ik ben inderdaad bang dat je jezelf een beetje gek maakt. Je geeft aan daarna gewoon je menstruatie gehad te hebben, én je hebt een zwangerschapstest gedaan welke negatief bleek te zijn. Ook heb je niet echt seks gehad met je vriend, tuurlijk kun je zwanger raken van voorvocht, maar ik heb niet het idee dat dit bij jou van toepassing is. Ook kun je niet zwanger raken van vingeren. 

Ik denk dat het dus tijd wordt om je compleet te ontspannen en moet stoppen met het zien van allerlei 'kwaaltjes', je zult je hier vast een stuk beter door voelen!

Ook zou ik je adviseren om eens te gaan praten met de huisarts over een anticonceptie pil, dit scheelt je echt behoorlijk veel stress!

Succes ermee, en probeer een beetje te ontspannen!

----------


## Agnes574

In die uitslagen ziet hij idd ook of je zwanger bent ... maar dat zul je niet zijn hoor als ik je andere verhaal zo 's heb gelezen! Zoals Syl zegt; gewoon ontspannen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## karin1976

beste stephanie

Een arts kan niet zien of je zwanger bent als hij er niet speciefiek voor test. Dus als hij bloedafneemt voor Hb gehalte bv dan zal hij niet zien of je wel of niet zwanger bent. Dus als je iets wilt uitsluiten/vaststellen moet je daar specifiek naar laten testen.

gr

----------


## Stephania

Dames bedankt voor jullie reacties. K denk nu zelf ook dat ik gewoon mezelf probeer gek te maken. Ik heb net toch voor de zekerheid nog een test gedaan:$. En ook bleek die negatief, dus ben nu veel rustiger en ben er nu zeker van, dat ik NIET zwanger ben... :Smile: ))..

Nogmaals bedankt...

Gr,

Steph

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Steph,

Fijn dat je nu er helemaal zeker van bent! Lekker ontspannen en alles zal binnenkort vast weer helemaal normaal verlopen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Stephania

Hoi Sylvia,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb een ander vraagje. Ik ben zaterdag ongesteld geworden. Zaterdag en zondag heb ik heftige bloeding gehad. Echt heel rood en heel veel. Gisteren is dit wat minder geworden en vandaag heb ik bruineachtige bloed. is dit normaal?

----------

